# Thule Fit kit? Help Identifying



## jmaxin (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey all. Recently picked up a Thule Base Rack off Craigslist. The guy claimed it had fit kit 2141 on it, which is exactly what I needed for my Jetta MKV. However, it turns out it had a different kit on it. Recently he emailed me and said he "found" some extra keys and would mail them to me (more like come to my house and steal the base rack and my bike racks off my car), but I asked about the other fit kit and he said it came off a 2002 Golf.

In running through the fit guide on thule.com for a 2002 Volkswagen Golf, it comes up with what looks like a totally different fit kit than what I've got in my possession.

The only identifier they have on them is 325X imprinted on the top portion of the mount (where they attach up into the 400XT towers) which you may be able to see in the pictures below.

Anyways, do any of you Thule rack owners recognize this fit kit? I'm going to try to resell it to recoup some of the $70 I had to go out and spend on the correct kit.

Thanks


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

Thule's website says to give them a call and they'll tell you what fit kit you have by the bracket and pad numbers. It's from a golf or a jetta as far as I can remember.


----------



## jmaxin (Apr 20, 2009)

longman said:


> Thule's website says to give them a call and they'll tell you what fit kit you have by the bracket and pad numbers. It's from a golf or a jetta as far as I can remember.


Ah thanks! I'll give that a shot.


----------

